# Enlightenment E17

## aquaz

Witam.

Postanowiłem zainstalować sobie Enlightenmenta E17 z overlaya.

Wykonałem do tej pory następujące kroki (za instrukcją na http://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/vapier/wiki/enlightenment ) :

1. Za pomocą layman -a enlightenment dodałem nowego overlaya

2. Do pliku /etc/portage/package.keywords dopisałem zawartość pliku /usr/local/portage/layman/enlightenment/scripts/package.keywords.snapshots

Dalej chciałem zainstalować jakikolwiek pakiet z overlaya, np. ecore, ale kończy się to komunikatem z emerge :

```
!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=x11-libs/ecore-9999" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/ecore-9999 (masked by: missing keyword)
```

Dodawałem do /etc/make.conf  ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64", próbowałem też wykonywać polecenie : ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge =x11-libs/ecore-9999 ale to również kończy się komunikatem jak wyżej.

Czy ktoś ewentualnie ma działającego E17 na Gentoo i mógłby powiedzieć jakie kroki wykonał?

----------

## ryba84

Już nie mam co prawda działającego E17 ale ja to zrobiłem wykonując:

```
autounmask =x11-wm/enlightenment-9999
```

Ew. dopisz do /etc/portage/package.keywords linijkę:

```
=x11-libs/ecore-9999 **
```

Last edited by ryba84 on Fri Dec 25, 2009 11:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ahenobarbi

Robiłem, tak jak jest opisane na http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/E17 i nie miałem żadnych kłopotów:

```

layman -a enlightenment

mkdir /etc/portage/package.keywords

cd /etc/portage/package.keywords

ln -s /usr/local/portage/layman/enlightenment/scripts/package.keywords.livecvs enlightenment # wole livecvs od snapshots

#przez jakis czas uzywalem snapshots i tez dzialalo

emerge -av enlightenment

```

Możesz pokazać /etc/portage/package.keywords ( brzmi jak byś miał plik)?

----------

## SlashBeast

masked by: missing keyword

Klania sie dokumentacja pracy z portage. Masz wyraznie napisane, co jest do zrobienia.

----------

## soban_

```
autounmask x11-wm/enlightenment-9999
```

@ryba84 nie powinno byc 

```
autounmask =x11-wm/enlightenment-9999
```

 ?

----------

## ryba84

Rzeczywiście. Już poprawiłem.

----------

## Ahenobarbi

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> masked by: missing keyword
> 
> Klania sie dokumentacja pracy z portage. Masz wyraznie napisane, co jest do zrobienia.

 

Ale napisał, że już to zrobił

 *aquaz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Do pliku /etc/portage/package.keywords dopisałem zawartość pliku /usr/local/portage/layman/enlightenment/scripts/package.keywords.snapshots
> 
> (...)
> ...

 

Ale nie pomogło => trzeba poszukać dlaczego?

----------

## Poe

poproszę o cat /etc/portage/package.keywords (z pakietami dot. E17)

----------

## zlomek

Podepnę się pod temat, chciałem poczatko pomóc aquaz, teraz sam mam problem.

Instalowałem dokładnie tak jak on: dodałem overlaya, 

mój:

laptop ~ # cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

# pakiety z overlay e17

app-admin/empower ~*

app-laptop/epbb ~*

app-misc/evidence ~*

app-misc/exchange ~*

app-text/epdf ~*

dev-db/edb ~*

dev-libs/eet ~*

dev-libs/efreet ~*

dev-libs/eina ~*

dev-libs/embryo ~*

dev-libs/evolve ~*

dev-libs/exml ~*

dev-python/python-e_dbus ~*

dev-python/python-ecore ~*

dev-python/python-edje ~*

dev-python/python-elementary ~*

dev-python/python-evas ~*

dev-util/edje_editor ~*

dev-util/edje_viewer ~*

dev-util/enhance ~*

games-misc/elitaire ~*

mail-client/embrace ~*

media-gfx/elicit ~*

media-gfx/ephoto ~*

media-gfx/exhibit ~*

media-gfx/imlib2_tools ~*

media-gfx/retina ~*

media-libs/edje ~*

media-libs/emotion ~*

media-libs/epsilon ~*

media-libs/ethumb ~*

media-libs/imlib2 ~*

media-libs/imlib2_loaders ~*

media-sound/emphasis ~*

media-sound/extrackt ~*

media-video/envision ~*

media-video/rage ~*

net-libs/libeweather ~*

sci-calculators/equate ~*

x11-apps/elapse ~*

x11-libs/e_dbus ~*

x11-libs/ecore ~*

x11-libs/elementary ~*

x11-libs/esmart ~*

x11-libs/etk ~*

x11-libs/evas ~*

x11-libs/ewl ~*

x11-misc/emprint ~*

x11-misc/engage ~*

x11-misc/enity ~*

x11-misc/entrance ~*

x11-misc/eosd ~*

x11-misc/estickies ~*

x11-misc/expedite ~*

x11-misc/shellementary ~*

x11-plugins/e_modules ~*

x11-plugins/e_modules-alarm ~*

x11-plugins/e_modules-bling ~*

x11-plugins/e_modules-calendar ~*

x11-plugins/e_modules-configmenu ~*

x11-plugins/e_modules-cpu ~*

x11-plugins/e_modules-deskshow ~*

x11-plugins/e_modules-diskio ~*

x11-plugins/e_modules-drawer ~*

x11-plugins/e_modules-efm_nav ~*

x11-plugins/e_modules-efm_path ~*

x11-plugins/e_modules-emu ~*

x11-plugins/e_modules-eweather ~*

x11-plugins/e_modules-execwatch ~*

x11-plugins/e_modules-flame ~*

x11-plugins/e_modules-forecasts ~*

x11-plugins/e_modules-iiirk ~*

x11-plugins/e_modules-language ~*

x11-plugins/e_modules-mail ~*

x11-plugins/e_modules-mem ~*

x11-plugins/e_modules-moon ~*

x11-plugins/e_modules-mpdule ~*

x11-plugins/e_modules-net ~*

x11-plugins/e_modules-news ~*

x11-plugins/e_modules-notification ~*

x11-plugins/e_modules-penguins ~*

x11-plugins/e_modules-photo ~*

x11-plugins/e_modules-places ~*

x11-plugins/e_modules-rain ~*

x11-plugins/e_modules-screenshot ~*

x11-plugins/e_modules-slideshow ~*

x11-plugins/e_modules-snow ~*

x11-plugins/e_modules-systray ~*

x11-plugins/e_modules-taskbar ~*

x11-plugins/e_modules-tclock ~*

x11-plugins/e_modules-tiling ~*

x11-plugins/e_modules-uptime ~*

x11-plugins/e_modules-weather ~*

x11-plugins/e_modules-winselector ~*

x11-plugins/e_modules-wlan ~*

x11-plugins/edgar ~*

x11-plugins/extramenu ~*

x11-plugins/itask-ng ~*

x11-plugins/trash ~*

x11-plugins/winlist_ng ~*

x11-terms/enterminus ~*

x11-themes/gtk2-E17-bling ~*

x11-wm/enlightenment ~*

# koniec pakietow z overlay e17

```

i zainstalował się E16  :Evil or Very Mad: , prawdopodobnie z głównego drzewa portage a nie overlaya. 

Jak to zmienić ??

Pozdrawiam złomek

----------

## Ahenobarbi

Masz w /etc/make.conf

source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf

?

----------

## soban_

 *Ahenobarbi wrote:*   

> Masz w /etc/make.conf
> 
> source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf
> 
> ?

 

(dla laymana 1.2 i nowszych)

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf <- (dla laymana 1.1)

Ja bym jednak uzyl  *Quote:*   

> autounmask =x11-wm/enlightenment-9999

 

Moze ktos z Was podac:  

```
eix enlightenment
```

?

----------

## zlomek

 *Ahenobarbi wrote:*   

> Masz w /etc/make.conf
> 
> source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf
> 
> ?

 

Tak miałem.

Pomógł 

```
eix-sync
```

 + 

```
laptop ~ # eix enlightenment

[U] x11-wm/enlightenment

     Available versions:  

   (0)   0.16.8.15 **0.16.9999 (~)1.0.0 (~)1.0.1

   (0.17)   (~)0.16.999.050[1] (~)0.16.999.063[1] (**)9999[1]

   {dbus doc esd exchange nls pam pango pulseaudio xcomposite xinerama xrandr}

     Installed versions:  1.0.1(11:04:18 26.12.2009)(dbus nls pulseaudio -doc -esd -pango -xcomposite -xinerama -xrandr)

     Homepage:            http://www.enlightenment.org/

     Description:         the e17 window manager

[1] "enlightenment" /usr/local/portage/layman/enlightenment

```

```
autounmask =x11-wm/enlightenment-9999
```

Zobacze dokladnie co z tego wyjdzie jak skończy 

```
emerge -avquDN world
```

----------

## unK

missing keyword się odmaskowuje przez **, a nie ~*.

----------

## Ahenobarbi

 *unK wrote:*   

> missing keyword się odmaskowuje przez **, a nie ~*.

 

W overlay'u enlightenment jeśli ktoś he snapshoty powinien odmaskować "~*" a jeśli livecvs "* ~* **".

----------

